# iNinjas



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 11, 2008)

We'll hide in the darkness of our basement, swarming zerglings, killing dragons, and anything other things iNinja's do.

Here's a signature for us:



Member list:

Venged_Kitty
Worst UserName Ever


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 11, 2008)

iNinja? Hell no. I've already sided with the iDevils.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 11, 2008)

Join.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 11, 2008)

Yay, first member ^_^


----------

